# this dress:



## TaylorsMummyx

what you think to this dress? just ordered it for my 4yd dd flowergirl for july. she will be 5nhalf then so i ordered a size 6, even though shes tiny :wacko:

https://www.bhs.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=1&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=34096&storeId=13077&productId=5782196&langId=-1&sort_field=Relevance&categoryId=471147&parent_categoryId=471109&pageSize=40

only cost me 47 :D :happydance:


----------



## HannahMarie

this is really cute! great choice she will look lovely xx

congratulations and good luck


----------



## Lisa84

We had these and they were gorgeous!!! Really classy and it ment we didnt have the hassle of trying to match the colour with the bridesmaids. Fab choice!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Lauren25

Lovely! BHS do some fab dresses!


----------

